# bluetooth in 2003 530i?



## pfanning (Jun 26, 2004)

Is bluetooth already installed in a late 2003 530i? If so, how would I check to see if it's active without having a bluetooth device? The owners manual has nothing about bluetooth.

TIA


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Bluetooth is not factory pre-installed in any MY 2003 E39. The Bluetooth kit can be purchased at a BMW dealer and installed by the BMW service dept. or as a DIY project.

Hope this helps...JL


----------

